# LFTS 11/29



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Back out with my daughter in sanilac county. I'm around 75 hours on stand this gun season. It's been fun to say the least. Kind of like a fulltime job. Lol. Buck sightings yesterday were the worst for the season, and we were only able to put eyes on 3 little ones. The rut is way past its peak in my neck of the woods, but we are hoping for a receptive doe to wander by. All its takes is 1 minute to change the season. Anyhow, good luck to all of you. Shoot straight and be safe.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Botiz said:


> Im stealing that pic for a Lock Screen. Really cool!
> 
> I’m out in Calhoun. Man has the deer movement slowed down the last couple of days. I can’t believe I’m still trying to get number one! Come on deer gods, send a fat one my way.


I wish it posted better than what my eyes saw. Definantly awesome!


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Locked and loaded, got a couple doe tags in my pocket, I loaded up the “ meat wagon” in the truck last night, hoping I didn’t jinx myself


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> Us southern Michigan boys are getting snow tomorrow. A little late but it should get em moving and take us into muzzleloader season.


Looks like it is going to miss us on the west side


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

Good luck to you guys in the morning...headed out in the afternoon hoping the weather moving in will move the deer a little early


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Headed out this morning to try opening to account. Should be a nice day at the least.


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

I know today’s the day ! I put my underwear on backwards, didn’t comb my hair and didn’t kiss the wife goodbye ! Something big is about to happen I just know it !


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Decided on a box blind this morning and now realizing I should have been in here and did some trimming this summer very limited clear shot options, oh well I’m here. Cool and calm in St. Clair County, last day of regular firearm for me and the 450. Good luck all!


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

Just had two big does sneak past. Had i not been playing on my phone id be trailing a deer right now. Oops! hopefully i get anoher chance this morning


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Beautiful sunrise starting out here in Huron County, cold, quite and crisp. Good luck out there. Aim small, miss small!!!









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Good morning all man it was a struggle today got up late, had to set up climber made noise like crazy. But I am in let’s see what happens. My nose is draining like crazy. Good luck be safe


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Been in the stand since 6. No deer yet but turkeys are very vocal this morning


----------



## bad466 (Oct 18, 2008)

In the stand for my last hunt of the season. Good luck guys.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Come on sun, I didn’t dress warm enough I’m realizing...


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Group of does been crossing the corn field in the mornings. Should have been here by now though..


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

This is the first time I brought a hot thermos of coffee out with me this morning and it’s actually great. Either I’m becoming my dad, I’m old, or both.  Good luck everyone. Be safe. Nice calm morning with a crunch to the leaves. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Doe down


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Was blessed when light came this morning to see this trophy.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Passed up a coyote at first light. Started to feel a little guilty. He just chased two deer out of the swamp...dead coyote!


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Was blessed when light came this morning to see this trophy.
> 
> View attachment 609695


Looks like it could make pope and young judging by the tail, congrats.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Just starting to think the morning was going to be a wash when she came along leading a group of 10. Big girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Sure is nice out here but slow, no deer. Guess I’m gonna pack it up. Have a few more projects to finish up before the weather changes. Be back at it this afternoon. Congrats to those who harvested!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Skibum said:


> View attachment 609739
> Just starting to think the morning was going to be a wash when she came along leading a group of 10. Big girl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Awesome! Looks like a nice one. Congrats


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Headed in to packup and head toward the house. Super slow. No deer sighted and only 1 distant shot. Southern huron county. 

Good news, its a beutiful day!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Skibum said:


> View attachment 609739
> Just starting to think the morning was going to be a wash when she came along leading a group of 10. Big girl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Nice job ski congrats!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Had Smithville all to myself for 4 days managed big doe for freezer thanksgiving night. Seen 4 bucks by 10am this morning all together wouldn’t have made 100” lol. Need some cold to force them to our food! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Was blessed when light came this morning to see this trophy.
> 
> View attachment 609695


Nice shot! Right behind the shoulder


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

So I lied. I got up this morning and mentally just wasn't there to go out. I sat on the couch, got one sock on, and fell back asleep. Just woke up. Looks like i'll be going out for a PM hunt instead.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Was blessed when light came this morning to see this trophy.
> 
> View attachment 609695


My grandson decided last night to hunt a box up in our NE corner. It hasn’t seen much use since we found oak wilt around it and had to clear a ton of trees out right around it. One guy did sit in it earlier this season and I went up there in October to throw a TomCat block in. The guy who hunted it didn’t mention any mice. I think my grandson had a feeling that a 9 point he saw after night might saunter by. 

So when I asked my grandson what he saw I was surprised to hear “ten mice!” I said that must have been interesting viewing and he said they settled down a bit after awhile. They nest in the old chair we leave up there, and with the mice around here this year one block wasn’t enough!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gone Coastal said:


> If that’s a raised blind I’d advise putting flashing around the posts. No more mice


What do you do about the steps


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Passed up a coyote at first light. Started to feel a little guilty. He just chased two deer out of th





Stubee said:


> My grandson decided last night to hunt a box up in our NE corner. It hasn’t seen much use since we found oak wilt around it and had to clear a ton of trees out right around it. One guy did sit in it earlier this season and I went up there in October to throw a TomCat block in. The guy who hunted it didn’t mention any mice. I think my grandson had a feeling that a 9 point he saw after night might saunter by.
> 
> So when I asked my grandson what he saw I was surprised to hear “ten mice!” I said that must have been interesting viewing and he said they settled down a bit after awhile. They nest in the old chair we leave up there, and with the mice around here this year one block wasn’t enough!


Watch it with them blocks if you have a heater. They store it. Had decon out all summer. Go get blind ready, put new tank on crank up blue flame, yup it works. Come back to hunt fire it up after a lil bit horrible smell billowing smoke. Shut off take it home, tear apart, they packed it full of decon. Now I've had it with grass and cotton and stuff but never decon.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Skibum said:


> View attachment 609739
> Just starting to think the morning was going to be a wash when she came along leading a group of 10. Big girl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats! 
Same 6 does on a mission came through about 8:00. Three good size does then the other three 2min later same path but a little tighter (12yds)to me, wind was perfect. Momma with 2 button buck fawns following. Last button kept looking back but nothing following. I think I'll backup about 10-15yds next sit. Good luck everyone that is still out.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> Just waiting for the tractor to get here
> 
> View attachment 609719


Congrats!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

I’m still in for another 20 or so. Then got to go check out my Yote! Only 2 deer I’ve seen are the two he was chasing. Who knows...might be a good afternoon!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Gone Coastal said:


> If that’s a raised blind I’d advise putting flashing around the posts. No more mice


It's not built before they were allowed plus it's 6x6 with rough sawn pine, to lift it would take a payloader lol


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just some thoughts setting here. Am I the only one that receives less and less texts from friends in the blind in the morning as the season wears on. Your buddies text ya about 10 see any? Knowing you went. Ask them did you?"Nah have a dentist appointment at 11:30" :coco:
> 
> Another observation of my friends even during bow season. No one has any morning spots. Good example this fall asked one of my good friends you go this morning? "Nah man, don't really have any morning spots" Now he hunts 200 prime acres I've been on it, not one morning spot? There are some hunters out there that have to be setting on the Mecca's of morning spots.
> 
> ...





bowhunter426 said:


> Just waiting for the tractor to get here
> 
> View attachment 609719


congrats good way to end season.o wait another gun season opens friday


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Skibum said:


> Arrow released!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Hope you get it


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

retired dundo said:


> congrats good way to end season.o wait another gun season opens friday


Used to love muzzy now that season lost its allure


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Skibum said:


> View attachment 609739
> Just starting to think the morning was going to be a wash when she came along leading a group of 10. Big girl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats nice doe


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> I’m still in for another 20 or so. Then got to go check out my Yote! Only 2 deer I’ve seen are the two he was chasing. Who knows...might be a good afternoon!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

All set ready to R&R. Hoping deer got the memo its supposed to snow later and come out early.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Did a lot of scouting in 3 different pieces of public this morning still ended up in my ladder stand I shot my buck out of this year it was kind of the same weather but colder and more snow so well see but everything’s fair game today just grocery shopping at this point good luck all be safe I’m expecting late movement but who knows I’ll probably get skunked lol


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

No luck in getting anything down this morning, but refreshingly, the public parcel I chose was really active! Walking hunt, heard the telltale snapping of branches approaching what I guessed might be bedding on the northern side of the parcel, and saw a group of 5 large does...line up the shot in the scope on the closest at 65 yards, and....FFFF there is a big bloody no hunting sign just in front of her - the smartasses are sitting just the other side of the boundary with private (I swear that lead doe could read). Still was great to see a decent number of deer after a few quiet hunts. Walking further in managed to startle a coyote but no good shot. Found a few other spots I'll be heading back to, but then on the circuit to another part managed to push a good sized buck from his bed with a doe - no shot due to the terrain and a couple of tree falls. Couldn't track him down, but will be headed back in tomorrow morning I think to pay him a visit. Heard quite a few shots in the end suggesting that people are taking a few on other parcels. All in all a good hunt - figure if I can keep seeing deer its a matter of time before I get a shot at one.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Temp is dropping. Hopefully have a repeat of last night. Few does and small bucks chasing at dark. Was pinned in my blind for awhile after dark and had a buck come in grunting. Hope they're out earlier tonight.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

One day late. My 17yo got this buck while we were on the West side of the state for Thanksgiving. First deer taken off my brothers new property, certainly won’t be the last. Huge thanks to uncle Jordan for having us out. Two of his boys got their first deer and first bucks on my property over the past few years. Joe said a little buck fever set in on this guy as he came through running a group of 5 does with a spike.


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

All set up in my tree and ready to rock...good weather and good wind for me so hope it pays off...good luck to all this afternoon


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Airoh said:


> I’m shuddering at the thought of no coffee. No coffee, no hunting.


Had to tough it out at bow camp a couple weeks ago...no coffee or coffee pot!!! WILL NOT HAPPEN AGAIN!!!


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Finally made it out behind the house here in NW Ind
Here are my views























Lost my readers on walk in - hope my fat thumbs and spell check are kind in this post

Stay safe and harness up



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

Have 2 button bucks over here using the same trail i came in using...1 laid down 50 yards away and the other wandered off


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

jstfish48162 said:


> Had to tough it out at bow camp a couple weeks ago...no coffee or coffee pot!!! WILL NOT HAPPEN AGAIN!!!


Sounds like I am the outlier. Cannot stand coffee and based on what I am reading, sound like a good thing to not be so dependent on it.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

buktruk said:


> One day late. My 17yo got this buck while we were on the West side of the state for Thanksgiving. First deer taken off my brothers new property, certainly won’t be the last. Huge thanks to uncle Jordan for having us out. Two of his boys got their first deer and first bucks on my property over the past few years. Joe said a little buck fever set in on this guy as he came through running a group of 5 does with a spike.
> View attachment 609845


Congrats to your son on a beautiful buck! Well done indeed.


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Back out after uneventful morning sitting on foodplot cut corn otherside hopefully pending storm has them on there feet

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

bowhunter426 said:


> Sounds like I am the outlier. Cannot stand coffee and based on what I am reading, sound like a good thing to not be so dependent on it.


Ur missing out! Lol just kidding makes you wizz a lot more time on stand. 
But a hot coffee on a cold morning in the stand is hard to beat.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats to those who shot this morning. Beaut of a day here. Small piece of private tonight. Keep thinking today is gonna be the day. Enjoy and let’s hunt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

buktruk said:


> One day late. My 17yo got this buck while we were on the West side of the state for Thanksgiving. First deer taken off my brothers new property, certainly won’t be the last. Huge thanks to uncle Jordan for having us out. Two of his boys got their first deer and first bucks on my property over the past few years. Joe said a little buck fever set in on this guy as he came through running a group of 5 does with a spike.
> View attachment 609845


Congrats to your son on a fine buck.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Hoping to get back out this afternoon. My daughter came for a belated Thanksgiving dinner so we'll see if I make it.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

jstfish48162 said:


> Had to tough it out at bow camp a couple weeks ago...no coffee or coffee pot!!! WILL NOT HAPPEN AGAIN!!!


They’re a little pricey just to boil water but a jet boil or little camping stove and Starbucks instant coffee is heaven if you’ve had to go a stretch without. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

bowhunter426 said:


> Sounds like I am the outlier. Cannot stand coffee and based on what I am reading, sound like a good thing to not be so dependent on it.


Are you one of them guys that drinks a case of coke/Pepsi a day instead? 

Coffee is life. Coffee is manna. Coffee is all things good and beautiful in the world. The world is dull and grey without it. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Across the road overlooking the cut cornfield again. Should see some slick heads. I might shoot one if the fancy takes me. Haven’t seen an antlered deer in almost two weeks. Today be the day?


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Are you one of them guys that drinks a case of coke/Pepsi a day instead?
> 
> Coffee is life. Coffee is manna. Coffee is all things good and beautiful in the world. The world is dull and grey without it.
> 
> ...


No. I drink very little caffeine. Maybe a coke a week.


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

d_rek said:


> Are you one of them guys that drinks a case of coke/Pepsi a day instead?
> 
> Coffee is life. Coffee is manna. Coffee is all things good and beautiful in the world. The world is dull and grey without it.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with d_rek. Can't start my day without a cup or three of coffee. Always have cup of coffee and fresh donut in the blind for each morning sit.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Back at left the coat at the house might regret that. Not happy I have this guy 70 yards from me. Oh well got to stay positive 
Good luck be safe 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

d_rek said:


> They’re a little pricey just to boil water but a jet boil or little camping stove and Starbucks instant coffee is heaven if you’ve had to go a stretch without.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


I have 2 coffee pots in my garage and a Keurig in the kitchen.
I assumed that the owner of the camper had one and never thought to ask.
Lesson learned.... and YES I know what it means to “A-S-S-U-M-E” lol


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Hoping to get back out this afternoon. My daughter came for a belated Thanksgiving dinner so we'll see if I make it.


Put her on the task! That girl can shoot!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Up & in Jackson county. Shoot it straight & be safe Y'all. Good buck movement has been slow since the 15th (I know shocker) Thought I'd try something different & see if I could trick the calendar this afternoon.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Grandriverrat said:


> Put her on the task! That girl can shoot!


Yes she sure can. She came dressed pretty fancy but I might be able to find something for her to wear.


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Back out on a different piece than this morning, the meat wagon went to quick use this morning. Traded in the bow for the .44


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Last sit for the firearms season in Indiana, good luck!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Playin' Hooky said:


> What brand of gun killed that ‘yote?
> .450?



Mossburg Patriot in .450 BM all wood stock and a 22” barrel.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

All setup in a completely new spot on the property in Ottawa county. Setup on the east line looking west into some thicker pines. This move will either be a strike out or a home run. We shall see!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

B Smithiers said:


> Mossburg Patriot in .450 BM all wood stock and a 22” barrel.
> View attachment 609877


Oops quoted the wrong post I obviously did not shoot the coyote. I was showing another all wood stock 450. I am back out for the afternoon. Same spot as last night seen a few deer mostly bald and one little 6. Hard to believe November’s almost over... Good luck all!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Got in about 330 finally could sleep middle of day, made a huge batch of Dirty Rice belly full bring on a deer.
Turned out really good, gonna add more heat I get back.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Back at it. The wind has kept up since this morning’s uneventful walk. Good luck to everyone and be safe. Those that are headed home tonight drive safely


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

2 small does thought about just couldn’t pull the trigger


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Well that was a fitting experience to what will probably be the end of my firearms season here in Michigan: total strangers walking up on me to 5 yards checking out the vacant parcel that I’m hunting that is also for currently sale. Told them I had permission to hunt it but if they wanted to go check it out they were welcome to. They declined and said they would be back another day. At least there’s that. Back in the tree already but hopes are diminished. Now I’m thinking I will definitely take a doe if the opportunity presents as it might very well be the last one on this property for me. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

GT county state land checking in. I am actually only 150 yards from my 40 acre, and box blind. The deer are avoiding the blind like crazy, and have been on camera here recently.

This feels dumb...but I'm doing it...in a treestand, 1.5 feet up (yes. 1.5 feet) ...and deer I see will be less than 50 yards unfortunately it is dead still...so they probably heard me trying to sneak in...no cars parked nearby so I went for it. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

timbrhuntr said:


> View attachment 609829
> 
> 
> Well done Tom . After three weeks after this one I finally scored! Set up on a travel corridor on the way to one of the left over junk food plots my daughter sets up every week.


Congrats he deserves to be mounted


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

bowhunter426 said:


> Sounds like I am the outlier. Cannot stand coffee and based on what I am reading, sound like a good thing to not be so dependent on it.


I take a thermos of Hot Chocolate out with me if I think I will need something warm 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Sam22 said:


> GT county state land checking in. I am actually only 150 yards from my 40 acre, and box blind. The deer are avoiding the blind like crazy, and have been on camera here recently.
> 
> This feels dumb...but I'm doing it...in a treestand, 1.5 feet up (yes. 1.5 feet) ...and deer I see will be less than 50 yards unfortunately it is dead still...so they probably heard me trying to sneak in...no cars parked nearby so I went for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I've done something like that only at 4 ft. Just enough to be over the brush. 
Of course it would have been better if I shot a deer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> Sounds like I am the outlier. Cannot stand coffee and based on what I am reading, sound like a good thing to not be so dependent on it.


I’m an outlier as well. I drink 6-7 cups a day at the office during the week and then on weekends I never drink a single cup.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Waif said:


> If you keep the antlers , keep the tag. Toss what'sleft of the skull in the trash without the tag.
> I like to start a skull plate cut right behind/touching the rear of nose , up through center of eye sockets and out the back of the skull. A sturdy plate. Vs a notched out wedge of bone that can separate into two pieces later.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt to keep the tag after a doe kill either. At least till the meat is gone. (No , it's not a law. But you could account for the legality of possession if a warrant tiptoes up to your door when the neighbors complain of the sight or smell of multiple deer in, at, and around you and your home and your vehicle...L.o.l..)
> ...


No antlers kept. This is the small buck that i thought was a doe when I shot because he was broken clean on one side. I did keep the skull cap of my first buck and his tag is still on. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

It took me forever but it was my first try. I don't know how picky the butcher shops are, but I tried to save damn near every piece of red meat possible, so I spent hours separating the little bits of meat from between the silver skin, tendons, etc. It was like a marathon session of fileting fish. 

Next up is burger grinding (I have an old manual grinder stamped with an 1898 manufacturing date and I also picked up a burger grinder that attaches to the front of my KitchenAid mixer) and then trim, rinse again, and package. It'll be a late night.
View attachment 609927
View attachment 609929









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> No antlers kept. This is the small buck that i thought was a doe when I shot because he was broken clean on one side. I did keep the skull cap of my first buck and his tag is still on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Alright. Head of last processed buck goes to landfill then with the rest of the scrap..
Your choice what to do with tag from it.

I had an oak post in the back yard I put spikes/nails in and hung several skulls on.
Time eroded them.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> View attachment 609933


Congrats!
Good hit , and no one busted an antler yet!


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> View attachment 609933


Great look buck congrats


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

IMG_0839.HEICIMG_0839.HEIC


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

Ended up seeing the couple button bucks and a handful of does stuck around until about 5:15 then saw a small 4 a little bit before 5:30...didnt end up seeing any of my target bucks but a great sit all together...not gonna have another chance until late doe but have to thin the herd up at my grandfathers anyhow so looking forward to that


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> View attachment 609933


Congrats on a great buck! 450 knocks down another one.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> View attachment 609933


Nice!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Grandriverrat said:


> View attachment 609937


Boy got it done tonight!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Grandriverrat said:


> View attachment 609937


Oh yes!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> View attachment 609933


Beauty! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> View attachment 609933


Congrats, nice buck!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

No sightings, but I was excited. I felt like I tried.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

bowhunter426 said:


> Just waiting for the tractor to get here
> 
> View attachment 609719


Well done!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> View attachment 609933


Nice looking buck! Congrats


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> View attachment 609779


I'd give a thousand likes for that shot, way to go!!! damn dogs!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Grandriverrat said:


> Boy got it done tonight!


Great buck ! Congrats to your boy.


----------

